# Ventrilo Traffic?



## FishHeadthereal (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich bin ganz neu auf dem gebiet und wollt mich jetzt mal en bisschen Infomieren. Wenn ich mir einen Shell-Account hol und da einen Ventriloserver draufpack weis jemand wie hoch da der Traffic ungefähr sein wird?
Was gibt es bei Shell-Accounts noch zu beachten?

Thx


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (10. Mai 2004)

Hi FishHeadthereal,

du kannst nicht pauschal sagen wie hoch der Traffic sein wird. Wieviele Personen werden deinen Server benutzen? Wie lange werden diese deinen Server benutzen (Nachts weniger als Tags)? Bei einem Voice Server ist der Traffic auch noch davon abhängig, wieviel gesprochen wird. 

Was du noch beachten musst?

Was hast du denn für Bedingungen die deine Shell erfüllen muss?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## FishHeadthereal (10. Mai 2004)

Hmm also am besten währe eine Liste mit ungefähren MB pro Person (bei dauerreden  ) pro Minute von mehreren Codecs. Ein Codec währe aber schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## Tim C. (10. Mai 2004)

Kannst du dir doch vergleichsweise leicht selber errechnen. Bei den Codecs sind die kbps (kilobits per Second) meist angegeben. Gehen wir jetzt mal davon aus, dass diejenigen, die kbps angeben, bewusst das kleine k nutzen und damit 1000 meinen (1024 wäre ein großes K), dann kannst du so leicht hochrechnen, wieviel Traffic das ganze verursachen würde.


----------



## FishHeadthereal (10. Mai 2004)

hey du hast recht 

habe mir das grad angekuckt und da gibt es einen Codec der heist GSM 6.10 ich schätz mal das 6.10 die Bitrate ist. Das kann doch aber nich sein oder?

Thx


----------

